# Another Rollei Test Image: Schneider Kreuznach 50/2.8



## Laurence (May 16, 2008)

Here's another image from the new Rollei 6006 system. This time with the Schneider-Kreuznach Super-Angulon 50/2.8. 

You can see another test image at my previous recent post of Trilliums, from the Zeiss Planar 80/2.8.

These are evaluative images, to see if I want to keep the system or not. So far, I am pleased.

Here is a little waterfall near my home. I wish the web compression wasn't so harsh, doing horrible artifacting to the forest in the background, because the original is very very sharp. But even at that, there is a quality of the lens's ability coming through. 

It's quite a different feel to this lens compared to the Planar. The Planar is sort of "creamy-sharp", and this lens is sort of "clinical-sharp", at least on the transparency.

Rollei 6006
S-K Super Angulon 50/2.8
Fuji Provia
f: 8 and 1/15th


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 16, 2008)

The compression, at least i would assume it was the compression, makes this shot look really pixlated. its really noticable in the water fall.


----------



## Laurence (May 16, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> The compression, at least i would assume it was the compression, makes this shot look really pixlated. its really noticable in the water fall.


 
Unfortunately, you are correct.   Now that I'm having a second look, I wish I would have deleted it, or possibly find some other way to keep it from going "south" on the web.


----------



## MarcusM (May 16, 2008)

hmmm...the exposure looks great...I just wish I could make out the true detail, that is lost with the compression.

Is the Rollei 6006 a medium format camera?


----------



## Smilemon (May 16, 2008)

I would go and take that again, its a beautiful shot, I think pixlation is worse than over agitation when your developing film, so annoying to realize shots are messed up when you load them on your computer.


----------

